# Spindle threads



## bastallard (Feb 22, 2013)

My son had used my Delta Midi lathe with the face plate, and when I went out to do some turning, I proceeded to remove the face plate and after a couple of turns I realized that he had tightened the retaining screws on the face plate, which messed up a few of the threads on the spindle, and now my chuck won't fully seat onto the spindle. I am thinking that a die of the proper size should fix it, but I don't have any experience with this at all, any advice?


----------



## robersonjr (Feb 22, 2013)

A triangle file will also clean them and is much cheaper.


----------



## plantman (Feb 22, 2013)

You could also buy a file called a thread chaser. It's a four sided file with 4-8 different threads on it. It also would be cheaper that a die, and can be used for many thread sizes. Plus 1 on the triangle file also. Go to Harbor Freight and buy a small set of diamond files ( under $10 ), they come in all different shapes and are very handy for pen work and other uses  Jim S


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd go sith the triangle file on this one myself. The thread files are handy, but the ones I have, and have seen don't go to 8 TPI. Just to 9 and finer, go figure.


----------

